
Animal Crossing’s fame has made it less like paradise and more like Wall Street - catacombs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/video-games/animal-crossing-power-players/
======
seven4
As someone who hasn't played Animal Crossing - this is kind of surreal. Sounds
like a glitch in the way game mechanics allowed users to hyper-inflate the
primary currency (by manually changing the time on their system) - and saw the
economy migrate to a currency which more readily fits with a model of
"unforgeable costliness".

Great writeup on that by Nick Szabo
[http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2005/10/antiques-time-
gold-...](http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2005/10/antiques-time-gold-and-bit-
gold.html)

